# Beleuchtungseffekte CS6



## Memorie (19. Dezember 2013)

ein Bekannter bat mich, diese Frage ins Forum zu stellen.
Auf seinem PC unter Win7 wird bei CS6 unter "Filter" der Beleuchtungseffekt nur grau unterlegt angezeigt.
Bei einem geöffneten Bild (jpg -8Bit-RGB) können die Beleuchtungseffekte nicht benützt werden.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit  diese zu aktivieren, um sie anzuwenden?
Im Ordner "Presets" sind alle 35 Elemente vorhanden, verglichen auf meinem PC.
Ausserdem fehlen bei den Fitern gänzlich die Einträge:  Kunstfilter und Malfilter. 
Vielleicht weiss jemand Bescheid und kann helfen.
Gruß Memorie


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. Dezember 2013)

Willst du uns veräppeln?
Die selbe Frage hast du vor knapp 3 Wochen gestellt und von mir ausführlichst beantwortet bekommen.


----------



## Memorie (21. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Martin,
mein Problem wurde auf Grund Deiner Antwort auch gelöst. 
Diesmal geht es darum, weil das Problem unter Win7 auftritt und nicht unter XP, wie bei mir.
Gruß Memorie


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. Dezember 2013)

Das Folgende hatte ich dir damals bereits geschrieben:



Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> ... die dafür erforderliche *OpenGL Unterstützung* ...
> 
> ... Um wirklich ein vollständiges Photoshop CS6 nutzen zu können, musst du halt auch ein unterstütztes Betriebssystem und *eine der unterstützten Grafikkarten* haben. Da geht dann kein Weg dran vorbei ...



Also, lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ohne eine unterstützte Grafikkarte wird es nicht funktionieren.
Außerdem muss in den Voreinstellungen unter "Leistung" die Option "Grafikprozessor verwenden" auch aktiviert sein, sonst werkelt auch die teuerste Grafikkarte nichts.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Memorie (22. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Martin,
nochmals vielen Dank für Deine Info.
Gruß Memorie


----------

